# Crate Mats



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi,Im looking for good quality mats (thick rubber) for my crates in my truck. Does anybody know the best place to get them? My crate size is 20 inches by 40 inches. Thanks,Davey


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Check out; natsmats.com

Ther best I've found. Easy to cut with a saw to fit any size and they don't cost much! Dogs can't destroy them and water drips right through.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have gotten mats at Tractor Supply farm stores.

FWIW.

Steve


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Dave
Just get the large rubber horse stall mat from Tractor Supply or a horse supply place and cut to fit. One sheet will do about 4 holes.
hard to cut but works great.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Breck,
What did you use to cut yours? I had a mess when I tried to cut mine.
Dave.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

2labs said:


> Breck,
> What did you use to cut yours? I had a mess when I tried to cut mine.
> Dave.


I've used a sharp box cutter or utility knife to cut them...score them, then cut. They do dull the blades quickly.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

TSC sells 20X30" thick rubber mats for about $7.

Dan Rice


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

Franco, Thanks for mentioning Nat's Mats. 
I have a rubber material now that I recommend for non-chewers that allows water, dirt and hair to pass through them. The mats are a half inch thick and weigh less than the black horse mats. Also have them in several colors.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

duxmn said:


> Franco, Thanks for mentioning Nat's Mats.
> I have a rubber material now that I recommend for non-chewers that allows water, dirt and hair to pass through them. The mats are a half inch thick and weigh less than the black horse mats. Also have them in several colors.


One nice thing about some rubber mats is that they have some "cush" ... I can't tell, do your mats provide any cushioning?


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

Jeff, Nat's Mats rubber mats have some "cush". They are softer and lighter than the horse mats and won't trap moisture underneath.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've used these for the past 6 or 7 years.
Go to: http://www.redbottom.com/

Good website, and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2005)

*stall mats*

I purchased the big stall mats at the farm store. And forget the utility knife...I cut them to size with a circular saw.


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Davey,

Check out the Tractor Supply over on Victory blvd :lol:


----------

